# dry firing



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

was going through the Glossary and noticed the "not to dry fire" I realize not to do with a bow or some revolvers but whats the issues with a SS


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Most of the time it causes cracks..


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

The issue is the same as with a bow, but in case of sshots the rubber "gives" the energy not the frame so a dry fire isnt so damaging as it is on bows. But still the energy has to go somewhere and if it doesnt leave with the ball it can cause future problems.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... without ammo in the pouch, the bands retract at maximum speed. They slam into the frame with all the energy you put into them. That "bruises" the bands and weakens them. It is also hard on the pouch ties and band ties. Then too, it is a recipe for nasty hand slaps.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks guys, just didn't know this would happen , even though its not something I've ever done mind you.....well not to many times... :wacko:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I know the general rule, but that doesn't stop me from dry firing. I dry fire a couple of times, right after I put a new band set.. I use this to test if I have everything attached properly.. It doesn't hurt, and it has saved me a time or two when I had carelessly done a minor mistake in my set up... I am not saying you should do it or not, just saying if you happen to do it that you shouldn't have any worries..... Of course you still should quickly inspect your bands prior to each shot

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is really not a huge deal ... although you might as well just not do it.


----------

